# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Coronation Street Stella Price Return

## Elaine Peacock

Hello, I have recently joined this forum. I am also on Walford Web as BiancaCarter. With Leanne Tilsley being troubled by her step-son Simon Barlow and Eva being recently singled, who else thinks it is likely that Stella Price, their mother will return? I would guess it is very likely this year, especially with so many actors leaving this programme/taking a break.

----------


## Dazzle

> Hello, I have recently joined this forum. I am also on Walford Web as BiancaCarter. With Leanne Tilsley being troubled by her step-son Simon Barlow and Eva being recently singled, who else thinks it is likely that Stella Price, their mother will return? I would guess it is very likely this year, especially with so many actors leaving this programme/taking a break.


Hi Elaine and welcome!  :Smile: 

I'm afraid I'm not a Stella fan so I hope she doesn't return.  Stuart Blackburn got rid of her so it's possible Kate Oates could bring her back, but I don't think the character was popular with Corrie viewers in general so I can't see it happening.  You never know though!

I take it you're a fan?

----------

alan45 (12-02-2016)

----------


## Elaine Peacock

Hello Dazzle!

I thought Stella was great and it would be good to focus more on her rape storyline...it was a shame that fizzled out. I would also like Janice to come back and meet Stella, I think there could be a catfight there!

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2016)

----------


## Elaine Peacock

Hello Dazzle!

I thought Stella was great and it would be good to focus more on her rape storyline...it was a shame that fizzled out. I would also like Janice to come back and meet Stella, I think there could be a catfight there!

----------


## alan45

God forbid that this waste of space ever comes back

----------

parkerman (12-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Stella was great and it would be good to focus more on her rape storyline...it was a shame that fizzled out. I would also like Janice to come back and meet Stella, I think there could be a catfight there!


I'm afraid it's a no to a Janice return from me too. I never could stand the character and was relieved when she left.

I hope not finding agreement here about your favourite characters doesn't put you off our forum!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

battersbys return id be ok with

----------


## Elaine Peacock

> I hope not finding agreement here about your favourite characters doesn't put you off our forum!


Oh no Dazzle, it is a forum after all, where everyone can voice their opinions. You should see the bickering on Walford Web that goes on! ;)

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2016)

----------

